# Haley had hers!!



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

He had twin girls exactly the same as her las t set, colors and all!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!! They're so cute!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Shes such a good momma she waited for me to get home to have them whooo hoooo


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great, they are so cute. yep that is a good mamma


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! Beautiful babies and momma


----------

